# Oil Leak WHERE??



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Oil leak appeared 2 weeks ago. A lot , relatively. Got bottom cover off, wiped dry. I was hoping it would be as simple as loose sump, which was off recently, but that's bon dry. Oil gathers in place marked on photo. Probably used half a dipstick in a week. A lot considering there was nothing before. CANNOT suss where its coming from. Had it on wheel ramps but can`t see much with a torch. Its gathering at the rear of the engine. There seems to be oil on top of the gearbox. Front of cam cover is dead dry. I just cannot see the rear. I`m stuck physically to do much stretching etc so I`ve got it in friendly garage to have a look tomorrow. Doubt they`ll find it. Next stop would be `experts` who fitted turbo recently. They know TTs inside out apparently. ANY IDEAS if theres anywhere likely at rear of engine?

I can`t even see the turbo!! I can see why the garage called it a B**** to work on.

Help please?

__
https://flic.kr/p/34174475350


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I cant say exactly and the oil on my dipstick moves v slowly even when it was leaking a bit,and I did diy sump removal and gasket/sealant replace , but oil was collecting from somewhere in my plastic engine underbody tray.

1. Mine was leaking a little oil down the gearbox side of the cam cover before I changed the gasket on it.
After that it stopped leaking from there,altho(the bad news bit) some have changed the cam cover gasket without changing the cam timing adjuster gasket and the leak from that area persisted . Mine didnt even tho I didnt change that little gasket.

2.My power steering was leaking oil /ps fluid from the sensor (on top of the pump), and I did notice some fluid level drop and had to top up every couple of months.
This on my engine at least was running down the sensor wire ,which is clipped onto the sump/base of the cylinder block join and it ran along toward the gearbox side and made some oilyness.
I still wasnt happy I'd discovered source ,but that had to be fixed.

3. Off to local mech(I had a new sensor to supply) and was getting one of the inner cv joints replaced,also supplied and got him to have a look at the leak which was ,on the undertray at least,around the gearbox/block join and travelling back.
He reckoned there was definitely some engine oil and not all p/s fluid involved but couldnt exactly pinpoint a source (we both had a look with the engine running and car on hoist).

He did suggest sump gasket sealant and that it looked a bit rough(you can see some squeezeout).
However, being supremely confident in my own abilities :lol: , I doubted this.
he reckoned itd need more investigation.
I headed out,got em to leave the undertray off and googled around a bit.
I wasnt left with that many options..some shaft oil seal,crankshaft oil seal.. major yuk ,turbo oil feed/return pipe ,,oil cooler oil pump/filter flange .
There was a little oil up high,like on the gearbox/bottom of the block at the front.

4.In the end i figured , the oil pressure switch was a candidate from the leak pattern and googling.Not too expensive but a pia to change and retorque correctly cos of the lack of room.
Changed it and result..no visible oil pools in the undertray .
There was never so much oil that it would drip and leave spots on the ground anyway.

In your case..no idea for sure , but that might be usefull.


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed thoughts. I`ve never had a leak like this on any car so the fact I ain`t got a clue where its from............ I just can`t get a view of anything at the back of the engine. I`m hoping a 4 poster will help the garage to suss it, but I`ve got doubts. I think it will end up at the Audi chaps. This car went past what I should have spent on it ages ago. And now.......... Thanks again. I`ll update if and when its sorted. Or sold.
Cheers 3TT3 :?


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Always trickey tracking these things to the source, but you have to start totally clean with degreaser and jet wash and scrubbing so that when you look the oil is more apparent. However if you have had the turbo recently fiddled with then the chances are that would be a good place to start, why not call them see if they can check the oil pipes for tightness just in case something has worked loose. A mirror on a stick is dead handy in these situations as is plenty of light and patience.

Stevie


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd also be thinking turbo if it's been worked on recently


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

I had a (not common) crankshaft oil seal failure that causes a slow but steady leak onto the undertray and eventually the driveway. Costly to fix - lots of labour.


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheers for the thoughts. I`m going to see the turbo garage tomorrow. Had it in my usual garage today. Did me a favour and had a good look. He HATES the car. Or specifically working on the engine. He said he couldn`t tell where it was coming from either. Back of cam cover is dry as well as the front. Cannot SEE the turbo. Can follow the exhaust but that's it. I THINK the turbo oil return pipe goes back into the sump?? That is dry (or whatever pipe that is) but wondering if the oil feed TO the turbo could be leaking, although its very very doubtful as that was part of the main task when the turbo was replaced.
I`ll have a word tomorrow and hopefully get it in there next week. Dreading finding that the engine has to be hoisted. Where do I stop with spending. As I spend more then I waste more if I lose the car. Anyway, I`ll update when I find out.
Ta.
Vorsprung Durch Bismark


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I get the impression that your usual garage is not interested in finding the leak.


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

My usual garage recently changed the clutch, flywheel, thermostat, a couple of CV boots in a day. They didn`t enjoy it but did a proper job. They do what they can. The boss is always helpful to me. Saved me money in the past (30 years!!) He just stated fact - you can`t see a damn thing. He said he could steam clean the back and TRY and see where it came from - mirror on a stick etc - but said it was a struggle and suggested the `experts` should be able to pin down the problem much easier - knowing the cars so well. I agree. I USED to work on cars. My physical troubles don`t help now, but I got the car on ramps last weekend and just couldn`t get a view of anything either from up top or underneath. The engine bay is so small its all full of `stuff`. I expect even the experts will ask to keep the car and charge me a fortune for it. UNLESS the turbo oil feed is loose of course. They fitted that! Hey Ho.


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Now in the place where money disappears............
Cleaned engine and ran it a few times. Then sussed a `crack` in the cam cover. They told me this and I questioned whether a crack could leak any amount of oil. And a crack in a flat surface?? Anyway, I think the chap was a bit P`d with me and sent me a video from his phone. Don`t know how he even got a view, but it IS leaking in a line that appears when the engine is started. But he`s guessing that its the cover being eaten by the chain inside??? I didn't expect to hear chain? Cam belt surely? But he says theres a chain round cams for VVT ??? I have no idea but sounds possible. Except if it IS that then this is going to be another epic bill. Already at £120 for a new cam cover! He didn`t get back to me later so I will ring tomorrow morning. He say he`s never known this before (crack OR wearing thro!) WHY ME again. And if the chain IS slapping around then have to assume its a broken tensioner or similar.And can that be replaced in situ? Any thoughts? (apart from now also worrying about bits of ally in the oil!!) :twisted:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you considered the gearbox as the culprit?

My gearbox is always "weeping".
Due to its age the substance used for sealing the gearbox is somewhat shot - This is very common.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

old225chap said:


> Now in the place where money disappears............
> Cleaned engine and ran it a few times. Then sussed a `crack` in the cam cover. They told me this and I questioned whether a crack could leak any amount of oil. And a crack in a flat surface?? Anyway, I think the chap was a bit P`d with me and sent me a video from his phone. Don`t know how he even got a view, but it IS leaking in a line that appears when the engine is started. But he`s guessing that its the cover being eaten by the chain inside??? I didn't expect to hear chain? Cam belt surely? But he says theres a chain round cams for VVT ??? I have no idea but sounds possible. Except if it IS that then this is going to be another epic bill. Already at £120 for a new cam cover! He didn`t get back to me later so I will ring tomorrow morning. He say he`s never known this before (crack OR wearing thro!) WHY ME again. And if the chain IS slapping around then have to assume its a broken tensioner or similar.And can that be replaced in situ? Any thoughts? (apart from now also worrying about bits of ally in the oil!!) :twisted:


If the alloy cover is actually cracked ,Im sure it could leak plenty .
It may have been cracked by someone overtightening the cover nuts, the torque setting is quite low.
I did mention the timing adjust gasket in 1. above , but yes theyre correct cam belt turns one cam and its linked to the other by a chain at the flywheel side.
The not so cool vvt is done just when engine is cold for emission purposes . (electric solenoid on the chain tensioner) .
Tensioner can be replaced and Ive read of people putting in a regular chain tensioner , like wots fitted on non BAM engines cos theyre cheaper.
Does this mean youll gas the neighbours in the morning.. nah and MOT? well youre not going in with a cold engine for your test !
The tensioner operates with oil pressure whether its electric assisted or not ,so maybe the flow to that got blocked and hence flappy chain .

Cam cover gasket should be around £15 retail and the tensioner gasket is included in the elring version .
£120 for cover.. is that a new one or used?


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for that info. The timing belt drives one cam? Why have audi always got to be different?
It is the chain that's worn thro the cover so the tensioner has failed. The mechanic said he`d never known this happen before. He said that when my turbo broke in half too. And if you are right about the tensioner being oil pressured then perhaps thats somehow pouring out oil in that area. The price is for a new cam cover. The cost of the chain `kit` is £450 + VAT !!!!!! Which I really struggle to believe, but that's what it is! I was sure he mentioned VVTI but perhaps my eyes and ears had glazed over by then ...! All I know is this is going to come in at about 1k. For an oil leak. Cover, Chain kit, Gaskets, Oil, Labour. Add this to the turbo bill, and the clutch and flywheel and slave in November............
The most valuable 15 year old TT in the area. And I may even ask him to change the Haldex oil while he has it, because after this I don`t intend to spend any more money on it. Oil excluded. The only things left to go now are engine, gearbox and diffs. If they go so does the car. :twisted:


----------

